# Documentary recommendations (audio podcasts too)



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 2, 2016)

While i draw and work on comics, i like to listen to Let's Plays, podcasts and documentaries to get my learn on. The biggest problem i have with free YouTube material is that most of it is bite-sized; short 1-10 minutes videos that quickly explore one topic. Unfortunately i need _longer_ material so as not to distract from my work. Every time one finishes and i have to go find another video, even if i already have one cued, there's always the possibility of getting distracted by yet more YouTube junk. i don't have Netflix anymore and i don't have money lying around to spend on one-shot rentals or subscriptions. i'm specifically looking for FREE material. That said, feel free to suggest your favorite paid material regardless. There _are_ often ways of finding them for free... :V

Yesterday i found an interesting documentary on homosexuality in animals and figured that considering the subject matter and peeps i see here... Yeah. Just watch it. Good stuff.






i also thoroughly enjoyed this presentation.






Vice makes some great stuff too. i like a lot of their *_AHEM_* drug culture related docs and i've watched everything they have on North Korea. While it's fascinating, it's incredibly depressing when you think about it. Vice seems to have a pretty skewed view when it comes to non-western cultures and they like to paint people with broad strokes so i don't like _all_ of their material but for the most part, Vice is good stuff.






i like documentaries that get you thinking. There are some good docs on politics, conspiracy theories and the like but many of them are biased and spooky as fuuuuuuck so unless i want to be kept up all night, i tend to stay away from those, barring few exceptions, mostly for comedic affect. i don't much care for murder mystery docs and true crime stories. Animal stuff is usually neat but unless there's something particular that sets it apart, i probably won't watch it. There's a handful of furry docs out there too but i'm not in the mood for cringe right now. if anybody has suggestions, feel free to plop 'em here. Podcasts are cool to drop here too!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

A good documentary is The Medal Of Honor series from PBS. They are the stories told by the men who were awarded them. Tales of acts of heroism that are almost mythical sounding. Full of emotion. Some of it raw. These guys gave it their all.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

It is a telling like no other.


----------

